

The Education of Airbnb’s Brian Chesky - vmarsy
http://fortune.com/brian-chesky-airbnb/

======
shostack
So what is the chance for this article to coincide with:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9788627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9788627)

------
bruceb
TL:DR Chesky reads a lot, talks to smart people

